# 100 year old Hedge Fence post to duck call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well i have had this fence post in my shop about 3 years now and finally got a helping hand to whittle away some of the wood.. this is Cross Cut Hedge, single reed open water call with a stainless band.. CA Finish..


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Best looking fence post I have seen in a long time. Way to go Robert.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Love the grain


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Love the finish!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words!!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice Robert.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

VERY nice! Love that CA finish.
Where do you get the parts? I have only turned 1 duck call, but the parts were plastic and I would like to find some nicer ones.

Thanks


----------

